# Staggered wheel setup



## jaxtt (Jul 17, 2012)

I posted this in another thread but because of the title it's not getting much traffic. I'm considering a staggered set up on a TT 225.

I've never run a staggered setup before or owned an all wheel drive and was considering a 8.5 in the front and 9.5 in the rear. Will this setup give the TT any odd handling charecteristics? Front push (probably not with the all wheel drive)? Anything? The car I'm getting has a Nuespeed 19mm rear sway, stock suspension other than that. Thanks in advance.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

jaxtt said:


> I posted this in another thread but because of the title it's not getting much traffic. I'm considering a staggered set up on a TT 225.
> 
> I've never run a staggered setup before or owned an all wheel drive and was considering a 8.5 in the front and 9.5 in the rear. Will this setup give the TT any odd handling charecteristics? Front push (probably not with the all wheel drive)? Anything? The car I'm getting has a Nuespeed 19mm rear sway, stock suspension other than that. Thanks in advance.


I run staggered in the summer. No issues at all.


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*staggered setup*

the main thing besides fitment is keeping the diameter of the tires on front and rear as close if not the same. i used excellent spacers from motorsport-tech to get a flush with outside fenders, this increases track and looks great


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I run 8s and 9s. issue is not staggered but rolling radius so make sure your tire's diameter is nearly identical, give or take a millimeter or two.

I have 235/40s (94mm sidewall) on the front and 265/35s (92.75mm sidewall) on the rear. those should fit nicely on 8.5s and 9.5s and as you can see from the sidewall height, their diameters differ by 2.5mm total.

cheers


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

i run 9.5 upfront with 215/40/15 and
10.5 in rear with 235/40/18

as long as the tire dimensions are within the haladex 4% ratio of eachother you are perfectly fine
haladex allows up to a 4% difference front and back

the setup i have now is pretty close to maxing this out
but works with no problems since it is still within that 4% difference


----------



## jaxtt (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow great information. Thanks a lot. Here is a question. I am planning on playing with suspension. Just a little lower but I want more feedback and a good ride. I'm assuming coilovers for starters. My question is I can't afford to do both the wheel/tire upgrade and suspension at the same time. Is there an advantage in pricing or performance to do one. Score the other? In other words if I do suspension first with stock wheels will I have to alter the suspension when I upgrade the wheels? Sorry for all the questions. I'm trying to spend my 
Oney wisely and enjoy each mod as it happens. Thanks again.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

jaxtt said:


> Wow great information. Thanks a lot. Here is a question. I am planning on playing with suspension. Just a little lower but I want more feedback and a good ride. I'm assuming coilovers for starters. My question is I can't afford to do both the wheel/tire upgrade and suspension at the same time. Is there an advantage in pricing or performance to do one. Score the other? In other words if I do suspension first with stock wheels will I have to alter the suspension when I upgrade the wheels? Sorry for all the questions. I'm trying to spend my
> Oney wisely and enjoy each mod as it happens. Thanks again.


yes, please do suspension and then wheels
our cars look kinda funny if you do wheels first on stock ride height
benefit to suspesion first is you will have inproved handling and the car will look 10 times better lower on just the stock wheels
and if you go with coilovers all you will have to do is dial in the ride height/stance you want with the new wheels once you put them on

search my name, ull see pics of my car and current setup as well as past setups if ran
had almst 5 different set up already in just a little over a year i have own the car lol
i like the change up, but pretty comfortable with how the car looks now :beer:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

If you only want a little lowering and ride is a priority and cash is an issue, go with lowering springs from either Eibach or H&R. Versus coilovers, PROs are cost and ride advantage but major CON is lack of adjustability to really bring it down.

My 2 cents.


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm running 18x9 and 18x12 and I haven't had any problems


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

xjoegtix said:


> I'm running 18x9 and 18x12 and I haven't had any problems


are you FWD???


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

Morio said:


> are you FWD???


I am not.







I'm running 225 40 18 tires all the way around.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Morio said:


> are you FWD???


 I'm pretty sure he doesn't run while it's that low.


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

It's on air


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

darrenbyrnes said:


> I'm pretty sure he doesn't run while it's that low.


 I understand... Just trying to figure out how he pulled off 12" rear with Quattro and not much poke... I am on 10" rears and sit like he does and my inner barrel is very close to hitting....


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

That doesn't make much sense. Could it be that they were measured from the outer edges of the rim to get the 12" measurement, rather that where the bead seats?? 


Edit: Just looked closer at the picture above, and it appears that the 12" measurement was taken from the outer edge of the wheel. A proper wheel width measurement is taken from the inside where the bead seats. At very most that can only be an 11" wheel.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> That doesn't make much sense. Could it be that they were measured from the outer edges of the rim to get the 12" measurement, rather that where the bead seats??


 X2!!! Thanks!!


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

It's on air


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

Don't know why that sent twice? The barrel of my rim is like a credit card thickness from everything


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Im not trying to be a dick in the slightest, but that isn't a 12" wide wheel. It is impossible for the edge of the barrel to only be a cc thickness. From your pictures you can see that it is thicker than that. Where did you by them, and did you get any official specs? It is ok that they aren't 12" wide...they are still nice. :beer:


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Im not trying to be a dick in the slightest, but that isn't a 12" wide wheel. It is impossible for the edge of the barrel to only be a cc thickness. From your pictures you can see that it is thicker than that. Where did you by them, and did you get any official specs? It is ok that they aren't 12" wide...they are still nice. :beer:










theyre twelve


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

this is when I was stretching a 245 on them I believe a 245 is for a 10 inch wide wheel maybe 9.5


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

either way HREs are NICE!!!:thumbup:


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Im not trying to be a dick in the slightest, but that isn't a 12" wide wheel. It is impossible for the edge of the barrel to only be a cc thickness. From your pictures you can see that it is thicker than that. Where did you by them, and did you get any official specs? It is ok that they aren't 12" wide...they are still nice. :beer:










I'm not trying to be rude either. Everyone told me they wouldn't fit. They're 12" though.


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> That doesn't make much sense. Could it be that they were measured from the outer edges of the rim to get the 12" measurement, rather that where the bead seats??
> 
> 
> Edit: Just looked closer at the picture above, and it appears that the 12" measurement was taken from the outer edge of the wheel. A proper wheel width measurement is taken from the inside where the bead seats. At very most that can only be an 11" wheel.


 If you look at the picture I put the measuring tool under the lip of the wheel not directly on the side of the lip


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

xjoegtix said:


> theyre twelve


 
actually that picture proves they're 11" wide or just slightly under. 

edit looking again... correcting for parallax error from the angle of the camera those may be 10.5 or 10.75


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

trixx said:


> actually that picture proves they're 11" wide or just slightly under.
> 
> edit looking again... correcting for parallax error from the angle of the camera those may be 10.5 or 10.75


 I couldn't hold the camera and the measuring tool on both sides to take a picture so it got a little sloppy. I guess you guys can call them any size you want. They Arnt in your car. I'll take some more pictures next time they're off the car. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

xjoegtix said:


> ... I guess you guys can call them any size you want...


 Then I will call them "18 x *14*". :laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

^^^:laugh:


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

TTC2k5 said:


> Then I will call them "18 x *14*". :laugh::laugh::thumbup:


 14x18*


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

Kekeke


----------



## jaxtt (Jul 17, 2012)

WOW. This thread changed direction. I took the advise given and will begin with H&R sport springs. Now a question I should have asked prior to purchasing. How will this affect the ride. Will it get rougher? Little stiffer with less roll? What in god's name have I done. :laugh: Love to hear input from those who have added springs to a stock suspension. 

Now (and I have to admit it sounds funny saying this) back to the 10" / 12" debate.


----------

